# Anybody with some free time able to help me find some safe budgie toy materials?



## PippyM (Sep 29, 2019)

Specifically using Amazon.co.uk trying to find safe materials such as string/wood/bells/etc and would really appreciate it (assuming its okay) if some could help me look and link them here. thanks in advance


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Did you check the resource directory?
Resource Directory

The links below were taken from the directory linked above:

 The Natural Bird Company - UK

Scarletts Parrot Essentials - UK

Northern Parrots - UK

Cages World - UK/

zooplus - UK

Pets At Home - UK

Garden Feathers - UK

Pet Supermarket - UK

Parrot Essentials - UK*


----------



## PippyM (Sep 29, 2019)

FaeryBee said:


> *Did you check the resource directory?
> Resource Directory
> 
> The links below were taken from the directory linked above:
> ...


thanks for the links, i was having trouble finding stuff for a couple hours i even was looking on the forum here for a bit and couldnt find anything although i remember seeing multiple threads and stickys, i just for the life of me couldnt find them. i did stumble apon parrotessentials because i found a catalog my vet gave me when i took my flint in for a checkup back in november. ordered a few toys from them after confirming they used steel in their bells and nothing else. also some beads for new toys alongside some stuff from amazon thats safe. thanks!


----------

